# Lots of free patterns



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/

Make sure to scroll to the bottom of the page,there are many pages of patterns


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I had forgotten about this site. Thanks


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

This site is where I got the free pattern for the Chevrons and Ladders afghan I made a few months ago. I posted the picture under Wedding/Housewarming Gift--I think that was the heading. Anyway, it was pretty easy and turned out great. Thanks for reminding me about it.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

It's great for hats - have knitted many of them.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of great patterns, thank you!!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you! Great site.


----------



## Loish57 (Jan 19, 2013)

This is one of my favorite sites for great patterns. I have made pretty many of her items and they turn out so beautiful and the directions are easy to follow.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

new site for me. thanx.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link, don't think I have seen this one. :thumbup:


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Well ~ that was an hour out of my time! I looked at every page until there were no more! She has such a variety ~ a little of everything. I have trouble finding afghans for guys & she had several I really liked. I couldn't find out anything about her until I clicked the Ravelry link. I try not to bookmark but I sure marked that one.
* Cheers * Sherry


----------



## Rettea63 (Mar 22, 2011)

Love these! All seem doable! Thanks for the link!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I had not seen this one, many thanks!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't remember how I found her but she is a terrific person as well as a great designer. I've made several of her patterns for baby blankets and they all came out looking great, despite me.  One thing I really appreciate about her is that if you have a question, she responds on that particular pattern and has been most helpful to all - especially me when I get all bollixed up trying to change from a DK or worsted to a bulky yarn. I love her Simple Lines baby blankets. They're really easy to knit and come out great.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## anaviki (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. many interesting patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

me too!!



omadoma said:


> Well ~ that was an hour out of my time! I looked at every page until there were no more! She has such a variety ~ a little of everything. I have trouble finding afghans for guys & she had several I really liked. I couldn't find out anything about her until I clicked the Ravelry link. I try not to bookmark but I sure marked that one.
> * Cheers * Sherry


----------

